# Getting No Mans Sky?



## bizarrojohnson (May 13, 2016)

http://www.no-mans-sky.com/about/

I was very excited about this game when I heard of it but now idk. I love the concept and everything only thing that bothers me is the universe might be too big. I mean what's the point of a mmo when the chance of you encountering another player is like 0?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 14, 2016)

Not really into sandbox games, it looks like it could be fun but its hard for me to get excited about flying around by myself.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 17, 2016)

Exactly my point. Why even make it an mmo?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jun 4, 2016)

I think it's going to be a hit... if they do it right. I mean what intruiged me (and probably everyone else) is the endless universe jam packed with planets (obviously) that each have a unique flora and fauna. Apparently, there cannot be two planets of the same build. So basically it is possible to be the first person to find and name a planet... but how long until we get bored of it?

I mean, esentially you start on a random world and the aim (from what I read a long time ago) is to make your way to the center of the galaxy, which in itself is not easy feat considering the HUGE distance, rescouce collecting, upgrading etc. and even when you reach the core, it's still not game over.

This all sounds bloody amazing, but how long until it just becomes a repetative sort of game? The first few days can be amazing; exploring your world, collecting items to build/upgrade you spaceship to allow further interstellar travel and the general PVP and alliances that are common with mmos. But the story is probably going to have to be amazing or they will be throwing expansions at us to make sure we stay active.

Overall I can't wait, when I get the gam ei won't come out of my room for a few months.


----------



## Woyaboy (Jun 4, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I think it's going to be a hit... if they do it right. I mean what intruiged me (and probably everyone else) is the endless universe jam packed with planets (obviously) that each have a unique flora and fauna. Apparently, there cannot be two planets of the same build. So basically it is possible to be the first person to find and name a planet... but how long until we get bored of it?
> 
> I mean, esentially you start on a random world and the aim (from what I read a long time ago) is to make your way to the center of the galaxy, which in itself is not easy feat considering the HUGE distance, rescouce collecting, upgrading etc. and even when you reach the core, it's still not game over.
> 
> ...



Meh, they say "unique" but I think they mean unique the same way Diablo games say every game is unique. There can only be so many differ variations generated into each planet before you start to basically see the same shit over and over. Have you seen videos? It looks too grand in scope and b/c of it, every facet they add will lack depth. I'm not trying to rag on this game, it sounds like I hate it, I am just being open-minded about it's short-comings but I am still very much watching this game up into it's release. Anything over a 6.5 aggregate score and I'll prob buy it within the week.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jun 5, 2016)

Woyaboy said:


> Meh, they say "unique" but I think they mean unique the same way Diablo games say every game is unique. There can only be so many differ variations generated into each planet before you start to basically see the same shit over and over. Have you seen videos? It looks too grand in scope and b/c of it, every facet they add will lack depth. I'm not trying to rag on this game, it sounds like I hate it, I am just being open-minded about it's short-comings but I am still very much watching this game up into it's release. Anything over a 6.5 aggregate score and I'll prob buy it within the week.


I get you, it sounds like it's going to be a minecraft in space, great at the beggining, but repetative during the end so I hope they compensate with an AMAZING story line. I still think it's going to be a hit overrall, and I'll definitely put aside my piracy and buy a copy specially for the game.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 5, 2016)

Just watched another video on the game and it saddens me that the planet stays the same no matter what you do to it. What is the whole point... you can fly away and then fly back every resource is back waiting for you to take. Would be way way way wayyyyy coooler for things you do to the world to be persistent.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 14, 2016)

They should've just sold this as a 20$ indie game instead of hyping it up to AAA status with lies and deceit. It's a very shallow game and pretty bad technically. Space Engine is made by one guy and looks a lot more promising.


----------



## Tondo17 (Aug 14, 2016)

The game is fun for like 10 minutes then it's repetitive with only 2 types of enemies. Looks great but wish I would have researched it more before I paid $60 for a game that will be $20 in a month


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

Tondo17 said:


> The game is fun for like 10 minutes then it's repetitive with only 2 types of enemies. Looks great but wish I would have researched it more before I paid $60 for a game that will be $20 in a month


is there not a free version yet?

i don't waste my time with that bs, if it's good, pay to subscribe, not for the download...


----------



## Tondo17 (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't think there is. The map is HUGE for game to only be 3 gigs but it's all the same mine minerals and talk to same looking 4 aliens on each planet. No cool weapons or anything special.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2016)

Give them time. Every great game system started out a bit simplistic and then gamers and developers built it from there. 

NMS will doubtless be similar, only with a lot more real estate.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 16, 2016)

This game is overly simplistic and the creator lied about being able to possibly run into another person in the galaxy. I am having fun but it is slightly pointless to grab resources fly grab resources fly grab resources fly... the difficulty is non existent you could go through the whole game without dying once. 

On the other hand it is at times a beautiful experience, flying around space and checking out different animals and shit that is randomly generated. The problem is that the minerals, aliens, outposts are all exactly the same so even if you go to 1,000 planets the variation is only going to be the weather and which of the special minerals will be there. The main minerals are on almost every single planet.

It felt really fun for a while but after warping to over 20 systems and going through 2 black holes I don't think I will find anything that much different to keep me hooked. 

In short: Combat is terrible, minerals/aliens/buildings all pretty much the exact same, the size of the universe is what keeps my curiosity going. Naming creatures and planets is fun.


----------



## astronautrob (Aug 17, 2016)

Just a question, have anyone even made it out of the Euclid Galaxy yet? If so, are there still the same alien races? It's really hard for me to believe that this game has 18 quatrillion planets or whatever but only 2 races of aliens. I might be wrong, but I think people just aren't giving this game enough time, or aren't really taking in to account the scale of the game. Yea you warped through a couple star systems, went through a couple black holes, but what is that in the face of a massively expansive universe? Shit, you've probably flown .0001% of the actual game. For what it's worth, I'm loving the game, but I also see it for what it is, a survival type exploration game that has so much potential. No game is perfect when it first comes out and I really don't think the creator lied about multiplayer either, I think that there some kinks still left to be worked out (like any game that comes out). Maybe I'm giving too much leeway because I spent the $60 on the game so I want to rationalize that in my head....maybe, but I don't think so. I'm genuinely having fun playing this game.

But my original question for this whole post was, has anyone actually made it out of the Euclid Galaxy yet?

*edit: Come to think of it I've met 3 alien races so far, The Vy' guys, The Gek, and the Korvax. But still, I can't believe there are only 3 races. Has anyone seen any different?


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 17, 2016)

- Let me start by saying that out of over 4,000 users the average score on metacritic is 4.9

Sorry if you don't believe that your experience will be similar but give it a few more hours and you will start to see that everything is the fucking same after a while, yeah the picture in the background changes but you are still mining the same basic materials, talking to the same aliens and still waiting for the sentinels to be able to kill me without my own suicide jumps. It will come full circle soon enough and the huge 18 quintillion planets will start to feel like a bunch of bullshit lol.


3 races, alien interactions are 99% the same aside from the scripted events that happen after a few warps. (which those are all the same as well lolol).

When you get to the center of the universe you are going to be in for the biggest let down as well. Unless you consider popping into another galaxy with the same scripted events/aliens/outposts/space stations and cargo freighters as amazing. This game is as barebones as minecraft was when it first came out.

The potential is there but the execution was a little off. Yeah they had a small dev team and they postponed the game a few times to try and make it better which I appreciate but once you start to realize that its same shit different star system and that nothing gets difficult you might find yourself waning on the excitement factor.

Obviously I am not the only one who feels this way or it would have scored better, the majority feel let down and the minority are downplaying everyones' experiences just because they don't hear what they want to hear. Game is good but its not great in the slightest and the cost of 60 bucks for a game this hollow is a rip off.

6/10 , It has the potential to be a 9/10.

As for giving them time, they had plenty of time to create the base game. They might make it amazing in the next few months to few years BUT how many games out there get released and nothing happens afterwards. Plenty of games grab the cash and run then make another mediocre game to grab the cash and run with. The hype train was so heavy on this game that I am glad I knew what I was getting into before I pre-ordered it. I knew the game was going to be shallow but I had to at least fly through parts of the universe myself.


----------



## astronautrob (Aug 18, 2016)

I could care less what the score is on any rating site tbh, I make my own judgements I don't follow the herd, so that holds no weight with me


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 18, 2016)

When it is rated by users whom receive no monetary compensation but have valid reasons for not liking the game I consider it a source of information. Just got an update though and hope that fixes the crashing issues cause I am trying to warp through another black hole.

Seems like you can go 100,000 light years but still end up only 2,000 light years closer. Gonna take me a while to get to the center, I am thinking about just chasing the flora and fauna for a while.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

can you play it free or is it 60 bucks?

i'll play if it's free, but fuck the bucks...


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> can you play it free or is it 60 bucks?
> 
> i'll play if it's free, but fuck the bucks...


Are you high? The game just came out retail less than 30 days and you expect it to be free lolol.
The developers don't deserve dick because you want a free ride? lolol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Are you high? The game just came out retail less than 30 days and you expect it to be free lolol.
> The developers don't deserve dick because you want a free ride? lolol


i'm not a worthless mamma's-basement dweller. i am old and know shit about games. i'm not paying a hundred dollars for some stupid bullshit. but i'll try it if there is a free or demo version.

i miss dr. jekyl


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm not a worthless mamma's-basement dweller. i am old and know shit about games. i'm not paying a hundred dollars for some stupid bullshit. but i'll try it if there is a free or demo version.
> 
> i miss dr. jekyl


So you are wise then, very wise. A 20 minute demo of this game would be the whole game basically. Putting out a demo would destroy the game . 

When I said they don't deserve dick for the game I was being honest lol, they deserve 20 bucks a copy if that. I am off to see the wizard though, this wonderful wizard of ...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> So you are wise then, very wise. A 20 minute demo of this game would be the whole game basically. Putting out a demo would destroy the game .


lol

i know jack shit about games. i've been trying to find something fun for four years. i've always given up. i tried that legends game, league of legends i think, but i can't really figure it out, and the other players are all assholes to me for not understanding how it works...


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> lol
> 
> i know jack shit about games. i've been trying to find something fun for four years. i've always given up. i tried that legends game, league of legends i think, but i can't really figure it out, and the other players are all assholes to me for not understanding how it works...


This is one of the only games sony has issued refunds for too! League of Legends is some of the worst community I have ever seen which is why I left that game as fast as I could! It is hard to find good people to play with these days.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

Tondo17 said:


> The game is fun for like 10 minutes then it's repetitive with only 2 types of enemies. Looks great but wish I would have researched it more before I paid $60 for a game that will be $20 in a month


If this is Digital you should ask your seller for a refund man!

They are all doing it, Sony , Steam and Amazon. 

Just state false advertising as that Sean dick lied about so many things, it's all over Reddit


----------



## Tondo17 (Sep 2, 2016)

What about GameStop?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

Tondo17 said:


> What about GameStop?


Not too sure, however someone I know works for one of the above companies. 

Make sure you state that the game is completely different from advertised. State that space wars were in the trailer and confirmed by Sean ( he done this A LOT) Yet nowhere to be seen. 

Really go hard on the advertising side of things, the game is broken to fuck too lol. However you need to get them with the advertising!

Check this out; 

https://m.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/4y1h9i/wheres_the_no_mans_sky_we_were_sold_on_a_big_list/


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 3, 2016)

Just saw an article about monoliths with portals inside and then in the game they don't do shit. This is a straight up alpha build of their hopes and dreams but it definitely isn't worth over 20 bucks.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 3, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Just saw an article about monoliths with portals inside and then in the game they don't do shit. This is a straight up alpha build of their hopes and dreams but it definitely isn't worth over 20 bucks.


Yeah man the games is FULL of false advertising. 

The reddit post above is magic, just lie after lie from this Sean dude. 

It's insane he actually thought he could get away with this. 

Advertise one game, sell another :/!


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 3, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah man the games is FULL of false advertising.
> 
> The reddit post above is magic, just lie after lie from this Sean dude.
> 
> ...


He kinda did get away with it though, it isn't him refunding the money but retailers so it's the stores that are getting popped with the bill. He prolly took the cash and ran, I mean he was all over social media for a while and then disappeared after the game came out. He knew all along he was duping us, especially because they didn't let reviewers have pre-release copies so everyone up until the first week had no clue what they were really buying. Scam scam scam and we got had. 


All is well though, I am keeping it as a reminder not to pre-order.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> lol
> 
> i know jack shit about games. i've been trying to find something fun for four years. i've always given up. i tried that legends game, league of legends i think, but i can't really figure it out, and the other players are all assholes to me for not understanding how it works...


ya you need to try like heroes of the storm than, much better community league of legends is known for its toxicity. 
hearthstone would also been fun for you i assume


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 3, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> He kinda did get away with it though, it isn't him refunding the money but retailers so it's the stores that are getting popped with the bill. He prolly took the cash and ran, I mean he was all over social media for a while and then disappeared after the game came out. He knew all along he was duping us, especially because they didn't let reviewers have pre-release copies so everyone up until the first week had no clue what they were really buying. Scam scam scam and we got had.
> 
> 
> All is well though, I am keeping it as a reminder not to pre-order.


The retailers will refund their redunds if you get me?

They will just see it as a manufacturer issue and can no longer keep those specific sales. They will claim the money back from the publisher. 

Think of the legal standing, huge retailers like Amazon versus a tiny Games studio in England.....they are going to refund Amazon lol.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 3, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> The retailers will refund their redunds if you get me?
> 
> They will just see it as a manufacturer issue and can no longer keep those specific sales. They will claim the money back from the publisher.
> 
> Think of the legal standing, huge retailers like Amazon versus a tiny Games studio in England.....they are going to refund Amazon lol.



Good point, it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> lol
> 
> i know jack shit about games. i've been trying to find something fun for four years. i've always given up. i tried that legends game, league of legends i think, but i can't really figure it out, and the other players are all assholes to me for not understanding how it works...


my favorite game for online was always gta5. the online there is always people to fuck with if you want and there was always someone wanting to team up. i need to get me another ps4


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my favorite game for online was always gta5. the online there is always people to fuck with if you want and there was always someone wanting to team up. i need to get me another ps4


i've been thinking about buying an xbox or a playstation. just not great at the controllers. guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i've been thinking about buying an xbox or a playstation. just not great at the controllers. guess practice makes perfect.


around thanksgiving and christmas is the time to get one so you can get all the extras and a lower price.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 6, 2016)

It looked a bit too explory/Grindy to me. I enjoy a good multiplayer, storyline, and a bunch of shooting. This would probably bore me, or it could satiate my explorative nature. 

Long story short seems like a hit or a miss. It also seems like an indie game at a triple A title price. That alone turns me off further.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 6, 2016)

NMS was almost as hot as pokemon go but just as shitty lol.


----------



## .nobody. (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm glad I waited before I bought this one. Everyone is saying it's boring and tedious but it looks pretty though. Some people have called it a wallpaper generator. Lol


----------



## Trippyness (Oct 26, 2016)

game was garbage, we were lied to alot.
I called it months ago. I picked it up, played it for a few hours then asked for a refund.
Not a very fun game in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

They'll get sued for saying it was multiplayer and covering it up with lables.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my favorite game for online was always gta5. the online there is always people to fuck with if you want and there was always someone wanting to team up. i need to get me another ps4


I was trolling gta on xbox with some friends and dude puts some explosive on a guys bike but he went into safe mode. So we followed waiting for him to quit being a bitch. My other friend rounds the corner down the street and smashes into a parked car. Parked car rolls right into to the guy we were trolling and he got hurt in safe mode lol. You really had to be there.


----------



## Trippyness (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They'll get sued for saying it was multiplayer and covering it up with lables.


I think the main issue was that Sony overmarketed it. Yes Sean lied for sure which was not cool at all.
Not a good game in my opinion. Id rather play GTA 5 while getting stoned off my tree.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I was trolling gta on xbox with some friends and dude puts some explosive on a guys bike but he went into safe mode. So we followed waiting for him to quit being a bitch. My other friend rounds the corner down the street and smashes into a parked car. Parked car rolls right into to the guy we were trolling and he got hurt in safe mode lol. You really had to be there.


i actually just bought another ps4 like an hour ago and gta5 again. ready to do some trolling lol
funny you quoted my post


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i actually just bought another ps4 like an hour ago and gta5 again. ready to do some trolling lol
> funny you quoted my post


Should I buy a ps4 and why did you have to buy another one? As cool as it sounds to play gta with you, what other reason can you give me to buy one? So three questions.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Should I buy a ps4 and why did you have to buy another one? As cool as it sounds to play gta with you, what other reason can you give me to buy one? So three questions.


Lol I just got paid in cash for a water heater I put in today so I had 2k burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I just got paid in cash for a water heater I put in today so I had 2k burning a hole in my pocket


Buy a xbox and I'll buy the game for you.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I just got paid in cash for a water heater I put in today so I had 2k burning a hole in my pocket


You'll have both and be like


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Oct 30, 2016)

Apparantly no mans sky is under investigation for fraud lol. Glad I didn't get wanted to wait for the reviews. Empyrion - Space Survival is much much better lol. And it's in early access steam, not even finished yet.


----------

